# How to rig Bent Gulp Shrimp



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Just had this one sent to me, haven't tried it yet but it should work ;-)


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Awesome 

Great idea


----------



## dunebuggy (Dec 21, 2008)

Lazybugger said:


> Gold!
> 
> Might even be worth ripping the tails off some good ones and whacking the hooks in backwards.


Agreed. I also have some white gulp shrimp that seem harder to put the hook in than most and a little stiffer too. I noticed quite a few of thoses are bent and or twisted. 
Thanks for the link Buff.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

That is a great vid, cheers Buff. The only thing that would have made it better would be if the bloke swallowed the chewed off tail ;-) :lol:



dunebuggy said:


> I also have some white gulp shrimp that seem harder to put the hook in than most and a little stiffer too.


I've also noticed this with 5" Gulp jerkshads, the white glow colour is a very different consistency to the other colours.


----------



## bigyakka (Mar 18, 2009)

Very clever every litlle tip counts at the moment :lol:


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

One of the most useful tips I've seen in a while thanks.


----------

